# Saturday's (6/22/02) MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in the clear Marlins, Royals & Mariners feeds.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Brewers, White Sox, Indians, Reds, Pirates, Twins, Devil Rays & Mariners feeds.*
*Red = Superstation Braves, Mets & Rockies feeds.*
*Teal = BIG FOX - Regional Game-Of-The Week feeds.*
*Purple = HDNET Pirates Telecast.*

*12:15-12:20pm PT*
Cardinals @ Cubs - *BIG FOX - Regional - Game-Of-The-Week Telecast.*
Red Sox @ Dodgers - *BIG FOX - Regional - Game-Of-The-Week Telecast.*
Yankees @ Padres - *BIG FOX - Regional - Game-Of-The-Week Telecast.*

*1:05pm PT*
Orioles (CSN Baltimore) @ Giants (No TV)

*4:05pm PT*
Angels (No TV) @ Brewers *(FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 754)*
White Sox *(FSN Chicago & EI 755)* @ Braves *(TBS)* 
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 756)* @ Expos (No TV) 
Tigers (WKBD) @ Marlins *(WPXM)*
Twins *(KSTC/FSN North-Minnesota & EI 759)* @ Phillies (WPSG) 
Rangers (FSN Southwest) @ Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 758)* & *HDNET*

*4:10pm PT*
Royals *(KCWE)* @ Mets *(WPIX)*
A's (KICU/KMAX) @ Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 757)*

*5:05pm PT*
Mariners *(**KIRO*/*FSN Portland & EI 761)* @ Astros (No TV)
Devil Rays *(FSN Florida & EI 760)* @ Rockies *(KWGN)*

*7:05pm PT*
Blue Jays (Rogers SportsNet) @ D'Backs (No TV)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, how much money would I be looking at spending to JUST get DirecTV for MLB Extra Innings?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

With no commitments, you can pick up a cheap RCA or Philips IRD at Circuit City for ~$30-$40, an 18" dish on ebay for ~$20-$30 plus the $159/season for MLBEI.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I've got a Dish 300 dish. Would that work with the proper DirecTV switches and stuff?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I you have the LNBF with the DISH 300, all you need is the receiver and some cable with connectors and a ground block.


----------

